# Airports are never fun but...



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 16, 2009)

...evidently for some people they're *really* upsetting. This poor woman missed her flight from Hong Kong airport:

YouTube - A woman missed her flight at the boarding gate HKIA


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

She obviously wasn't flying to Canada...no need to get upset about missing an Air Canada flight


----------



## David Baxter PhD (Feb 16, 2009)

:smack: 

"It's funny 'cause it's true..." ~ one of the Simpsons :homer: or :bart:


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 16, 2009)

I've done that...except I usually do this at security clearance when and where I'm searched for the umpteenth time because they don't like the kind of salesmen bags I carry for my work.  And Daniel, I do this ONLY for Canadian flights! 

If Canadian airlines do this to me, can't imagine what the americans would do to me or my bags! :lol:  Send me somewhere?  Free trip?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Jazzey said:


> If Canadian airlines do this to me, can't imagine what the americans would do to me or my bags! :lol:  Send me somewhere?  Free trip?



   Yes, I hear Guantanamo is nice this time of year


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 16, 2009)

Yes, kind of the equivalent to an all inclusive package - American style?


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

Now _that_ is positive thinking


----------



## Jazzey (Feb 16, 2009)

just so happens that "positive thinking" is my middle name Daniel (_really_ kidding) :lol:


----------



## timetoheal (Feb 16, 2009)

think someone maybe in BIG trouble for giving wrong info:hissyfit:


----------



## Banned (Feb 16, 2009)

I'm feeling a bit defensive tonight, and since this isn't in "Just for Fun" I'm going to throw out there what came to mind when I saw this...

When I worked at the airport, it was very common for people to be rushing against time, trying to get to a loved one's bedside before they died.  That's what I immediately thought of when I saw this...that missing the flight could mean not being with a loved one at their time of death...and the agony, grief, and rage that it can cause.

Anyway, just a different perspective on what is probably supposed to be an amusing thread...


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

That would explain it, though I doubt that was the case here:

YouTube hit: Distraught woman misses flight in Hong Kong  - Telegraph


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 16, 2009)

someone is definietly having a melt down i hope they were able to get another flight soon for her


----------



## Daniel (Feb 16, 2009)

They did. She was going to San Francisco, so she accepted the airline's offer of a flight to LA.


----------



## binqs (May 21, 2009)

Perhaps that's true, but airlines are usually accommodating for berevement cases.  Even if she missed her flight, someone at the airline should have been aware of her situation and cause of her distress (in theory).  

And the poor woman wasn't exactly doing the "My Mama's Dying Hospital Hustle," as my ex-husband, the mortician, used to say.  Gosh, that may be insensitive to mention--yet I've hustled that way, and so has he.  

But there's black (occupational) humor for you; who knows what the real story is.  You are right in pointing out that things are not always as humorous as they appear.  

Which is why I never let my ex bring his work home.  OKAY...just kidding.  Like we had the space.  <Sorry>


----------

